
Karma no longer 1-to-1 value-wise? - evo_9
I haven&#x27;t really paid attention to karma much in a long time, just something that fades into the background after you&#x27;ve been on HN a while. I&#x27;m noticing as a story I posted climbs the frontpage that I&#x27;m not getting 1 karma point per upvote. Note that it matters, but I&#x27;m just wondering when this changed, or has it always been this way?<p>Or is it based on some formula, or some other factor such as once you cross a certain karma threshold?
======
gus_massa
For this kind of questions, it's better to email dang ( hn@ycombinator.com )
directly to get a faster answer, sometimes the thread like this are unnoticed.

------
tjr
I've noticed that too. Does someone flagging the story work against the
story's points? Either 1-to-1 point reduction, or apply some sort of
fractional multiplier to the point value of upvotes, perhaps?

